# Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Geor



## 21 Bravo (Feb 2, 2009)

*Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in Georgia*
*Decision Bars Georgia From Continuing Voter Verification Process*
*Georgia Secretary of State Karen Handel issued the following statement following the U.S. Department of Justice's denial of preclearance of Georgia's voter verification process*​Atlanta - "The decision by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) to deny preclearance of Georgia's already implemented citizenship verification process shows a shocking disregard for the integrity of our elections. With this decision, DOJ has now barred Georgia from continuing the citizenship verification program that DOJ lawyers helped to craft. DOJ's decision also nullifies the orders of two federal courts directing Georgia to implement the procedure for the 2008 general election. The decision comes seven months after Georgia requested an expedited review of the preclearance submission.
"DOJ has thrown open the door for activist organizations such as ACORN to register non-citizens to vote in Georgia's elections, and the state has no ability to verify an applicant's citizenship status or whether the individual even exists. DOJ completely disregarded Georgia's obvious and direct interest in preventing non-citizens from voting, instead siding with the ACLU and MALDEF. Clearly, politics took priority over common sense and good public policy.

"This process is critical to protecting the integrity of our elections. We have evidence that non-citizens have voted in past Georgia elections and that more than 2,100 individuals have attempted to register, yet still have questions regarding their citizenship. Further, the Inspector General's office is investigating more than 30 cases of non-citizens casting ballots in Georgia elections, including the case of a Henry County non-citizen who registered to vote and cast ballots in 2004 and 2006.
"It is important to underscore that not a single person has come forward to say he or she could not vote because of the verification process. Further, while DOJ argues that the process is somehow discriminatory, the historic voter turnout among Hispanic and African-American voters in the 2008 general elections clearly says otherwise. 
"This decision provides a specific example of the inherently illogical and unfair nature of Section 5 of the Voting Rights Act. It is a sad day for the rights of our state and for the integrity of our elections. I remain committed to continuing the fight for citizenship verification. In the coming days, I will consider every option available to the state, including the possibility of legal action."

Read the rest here

P:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in *

BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in *

Eric Holder and the current DOJ are scumbags.


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in*

And how many ballots get disregarded from voters that are on active duty?

Oh, I forgot, they're more likely to be conservative so its OK to not count them. :BM:


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in *

Are you shitting me. He's got the poor vote, the un-employed vote, the minority vote, the peace lover vote. Nows he's going for the illegal vote, [email protected]#believable.


----------



## 21 Bravo (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Obama Justice Department Decision Will Allow Non-Citizens to Register to Vote in*

The founding fathers are shitting bricks in their graves right about now.


----------

